# Does PCD need to be in writing on PO if doing an ED first?



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I just placed an order for a European Delivery on an M3 sedan. Plan on picking it up the latest possible to receive the 1500 holiday credit. On the Purchase order i have all the options/prices all laid out and European delivery clearly stated. 

I must have said to the CA 10 times that I wanted to go over the top and get the full BMW experience my second time around when purchasing a nearly 70k car. So my question is, does he need to write it down on the PO that I want a PCD in addition to an ED on the purchase order or will there be more paperwork in the coming days? I'm pretty sure its not a serious issue but rather have it in writing if it is needed.

Also, if i wanted my windows tinted upon redelivery to PCD; can this be done upon my arrival in SC? 

Two more questions while I'm at it. Sorry! :eeps:

Is it possible for the front plate and bracket to not be installed at PCD after the european plates are removed?

Also, are the NYS plates just a 20 day temporary tag or an actual plate?

TIA


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You'll probably get a note from Jonathan who works at the Performance Center tomorrow. They routinely avoid installing the front plate bracket until you ask them to. It would be good to get your dealer to send a note to the Performance Center but it should not be an issue.

I did not get anything in writing from the dealer at PCD but I felt better after Jonathan confirmed I was on their list. 

The tags is a question for your dealer. The Performance Center just installs the plates they get. I ended up bringing mine because my dealer didn't order them in time to send them to the Performance Center. No big deal. It took Willie, my delivery specialist, a couple minutes to put them on. I had a screwdriver too, just in case (and the car comes with one). 

Jim


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

JimD1 said:


> You'll probably get a note from Jonathan who works at the Performance Center tomorrow. They routinely avoid installing the front plate bracket until you ask them to. It would be good to get your dealer to send a note to the Performance Center but it should not be an issue.
> 
> I did not get anything in writing from the dealer at PCD but I felt better after Jonathan confirmed I was on their list.
> 
> ...


Thanks much appreciated!

From what I've read, I wont really have a PCD date until it docks stateside and passes customs. Kinda funny how i'll be 35 miles away from it when its in the Port of NJ and then ending up flying to SC to pick it up!

I'll give a call to my CA to just check in if hes got a production # yet and also remind him about the PCD.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

No need for PCD to be mentioned on the PO, except for your own peace of mind. Just remind your CA to submit a reservation as soon as they get a production # and you have a rough idea of what day you plan to drop the vehicle off after your ED.

Tinted windows can't be done prior to your delivery. You would have to make arrangments after you take delivery of the vehicle to have that done.

Front plate bracket won't be installed unless you request it when you're here. For the ED re-delivery vehicles, your euro front plate will actually still be on the front and the rear euro plate will be in the trunk.

In regards to the NYS tag, you'll need to ask your CA that one.


Look forward to seeing you in the future. Have fun on your ED :thumbup:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Jon much appreciated! :thumbup: Looking forward to meeting you as well!

:roundel: :freakdanc 

17 weeks till I pick it up in Munich


----------

